# Easton Drops ACC and ACG arrow shafts



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

Jim C said:


> The ACC-which has been around for decades-used to win the 1995 compound W/C in Indonesia is being discontinued by Easton. While, at heavier spines-it was not popular with recurve target archers, it was a great arrow for lower poundage-shorter draw youth archers. It cost less than half the ACE arrow and at the lower spines was just as light and shot just as well as the ACE. I had two different archers win the outdoor nationals in the 12 and under division using the ACC. On top of that, with the elimination of the FITA round in most US shoots, and the adoption of the 50M compound round, the ACC was a viable choice.
> 
> Also discontinued is the ACG which was fairly popular with recurve archers and was a top flight training shaft as well. I can see why the ACC was discontinued due to logistics-the internal diameter of the ACC shafts were not the same size across the different spines (unlike the ACE, the X10 and some of the leading all carbon target shafts). This meant Easton had to make dozens of different points for the ACC arrow-three weights for -49,, then for -39, 28 18, 04 (the OO sizes used ACE components). The Easton catalog does not indicate a replacement shaft for either. Additionally, the Carbon One (their best outdoor target shaft) and the cheaper Apollo carbons are also being discontinued in favor of two grades of the new Avance target shaft.


You find all details in this post. There is also a link to Easton podcast where management explains their decisions. 










Easton simplified product line for 2021 and scrapping...


Finely Easton takes a big step to rectify the long overdue cluttered nomenclature of shafts and components. Easton Target Archery Podcast SPECIAL 2021 New Product Episode November 16, 2020 Listening to the podcast it makes perfect sense. The complexity of finding the correct components for...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Jim -

Frankly, I never saw the need for them. If someone "needs" a composite arrow, then the barrelled ACEs were always a better choice. And honestly, I doubt there is a human alive who can out shoot an X7 or even XX75. 

Easton is just doing whatever is most financially beneficial - for them. That's kinda their bottom line.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

Only 5 months late to the party...... 

Complaining on an Open forum isn't gonna change what IS and HAS happened. 
Financially more viable for the company and just opens up the market for more people to hunt better constructed carbon shafts at a decent price, unless Easton seriously up their carbon game.

Isn't the only reason A/C exists purely down to the other products that Easton manufacture, if they didn't already extrude Aluminium, would they even be in the arrow market?


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

Aleatorian said:


> unless Easton seriously up their carbon game.


Well they claim their Avance arrows are a big step up on the Carbon Ones. I've got a dozen in the mail. Will see them soon.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Daniel - 

Easton/Hoyt claims a lot of things, most of it meaningless in the real world. 

The only purely carbon arrows I've shot seriously were C1s in several sizes (600s to 730s) and they shot reall\y well... for a couple of seasons. Then they just wouldn't group as well as they used to. Aluminum arrows that were several years older than the C1s were (and are) still tight. 

While only anecdotal evidence, for me, I'm staying with my X7s for the time being.

"New and improved is usually neither."

Viper1 out.


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> While only anecdotal evidence, for me, I'm staying with my X7s for the time being.


Even for 50m+?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Daniel - 

Yes, up to 70 meters. 

Compared to X10s, they only weigh about 10 grains more, and I just haven't had any problems. 
The only caveat, is that the range I use doesn't have really bad wind conditions. 

And quite frankly, I'm not good enough to extract any benefit from X10s or ACEs, and yes, I've used both.

Viper out.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

I've not had great success bareshaft tuning aluminum shafts. I'm going to stick with carbons.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have seen only 1 carbon arrow break, BUT that was 1 to many so will only shoot ACC's or X 10's even with my shooting ability's don't really deserve it or I will return to using X-7's. Have been shooting computation since 1968 & the X-7 worked well till I tried the X10's & ACC's. There is no way would ever go to carbons since the Senior Olympics in MN I believe it was 2015 when a guy had 1 break & enter his arm just below the elbow & exited just above the wrist. Carbon SUCKS!


----------

